# Inspection



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

can you pass inspection if car door was damaged and then fixed? Tlc cares if its been damaged/fixed ?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

How would they know it's been damaged if it's been properly fixed?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

lol.
Depends on how you fixed your Door.
Is there Duct Tape all over the side? you may fail.
Has it been professionally fixed, aligned, repaired and painted? you may pass.
Pics?

Unacceptable:


----------

